# 2021 Cherokee County



## Junkyarddawg724 (Oct 5, 2021)

Got a couple of mini-plots set up on our bow only spot kinda close to Arrowhead. We didn't harvest anything last year, but two of us came extremely close on a nice buck. Several black bears up there too including a MASSIVE one that destroyed our feeder. (I'll attach his pic)

Also, for any haters, plots/feeders put some deer on camera but made 0 difference in our harvests/lack of harvests. 

Anybody been out yet? Seen any movement yet?


----------



## Junkyarddawg724 (Nov 9, 2021)

Cherokee awfully quiet this year. Saw a number of small bucks on their feet last weekend including 2 trailing does. No big boys on cam yet, still waiting for things to turn up.


----------



## lildorris00 (Nov 11, 2021)

Same.  The young bucks were wide open last weekend but nothing mature on camera or on their feet.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 16, 2021)

I’ve seen no chasing, but all I’ve seen are yearlings


----------



## Ace1313 (Nov 17, 2021)

My brothers cameras started having the older bucks show up the first week of November (at night).  This weekend should be really good


----------

